# Foolishness



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Since Ish is telling me to put or shut up, I figure I would thrown in a couple shallow water species that Ish forgot to post in his saltwater thread; permit and cuda. I will admit, I enjoyed the pictures; especially the deep water shark; the little bonnethead...meh. I even threw in a few freshwater pics. Ish...you're a pain in the rear, but I respect you. So here you go, a FEW pictures for your enjoyment.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Second half of foolishness


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice pics! sorry guys, but when i get some decent pics theyre gonna have my face cuz i dont know how photoshop it out! just warning youll up front so i dont get bagged on!!!j/k. i really do enjoy the pics so keep em coming!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*pics*

Nice pictures Fool! Where were those rainbows caught? They look like there on steroids. Good job, keep em coming


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool! as much as I hate ish.I'm glad it made you post some fish ****. I know there are a lot more pic out there!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great photos..those are some huge rainbows..


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

nice shuff fool. makes razzing you to put it up worth it.

still trying to get a perm. i've hooked 9 of them in the Keys including one in the 25-30 lb. (fish of a lifetime) range, but never got one in. haven't had a problem getting them to eat which is the hardest part, it the string of bad luck with everything that comes after....

everything from hook pulls, hooks straightening out, knots slipping, knots breaking, getting cut off..., i even had the last loop of line i was clearing catch the d-ring on the front of the boat (the line had blown overboard) and break me off. it's been frustrating.

the toughest thing about permit (in the keys) is actually getting a shot at one. there aren't alot around (except in Key West) and it usually costs lots of money to fish for them.

i refuse to screw with cudas. if i hook one, i break it off after it's done running. they're a good way to get hurt, and they stink worse than any other fish i've handled.

nice troots too. never done the freshwater thing...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

rhinob said:


> just warning youll up front so i dont get bagged on!!!


oh, your still gonna catch a ton of manure about it!


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Ish, I hear ya about the permit. I have a picture of me kissing a permit on its sweet rubber lips because I was so happy to have finally caught it. It's the holy grail. I'm not big on cudas either, but going back to the "dove hunt" scenario we talked about on some other thread; if it's slow, I'll make due hooking up with a few cudas. I figure some guys who haven't been to the Keys or Bahamas would get a kick out of the toothy critter, so i posted it. You ought to try the trout thing. It's pretty fun to catch 10+ pound rainbows on 6X. And not very easy to do. It will test your skills.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Permit are easier in the Tortugas. The wholly grail isnt a permit though-- its a big Mutton on the flats. Super spooky and you dont see many of them. Sorry I dont fly fish anymore-- but when I was youg and lived in the keys I did a ton of it.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

cudas can be fun fish, esp. if you get a big one and they start greyhounding. it's just that i ain't touching it...

a 10lb.er on 6x _IS_ something to brag about!

where are the rest of 'em? you didn't really think you were off the hook with ~12 pictures did you?


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

A Dexter Russel works great on Cudas'!


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

The difference between catching redfish/ speckled trout and big rainbow trout drastically differenty. With redfish, it's all about the approach, the presentation, and the take, but the act of actually catching the fish is fun, but not very challenging. With big rainbows, the act of trying to get one of those big hogs to the net on really light line is interesting to say the least. A very experienced guy will break off half the fish he sticks. A newbie will land one in ten.


----------

